# Very Useful Websites for people after certs



## derg (Jan 18, 2006)

Practice tests, sims and study material
http://www.sadikhov.com/forum/index.php

Training books & Videos
http://knowfree.net/

These 2 sites have ALL the information you'll ever need for your certifications. Enjoy!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

You are right, I am using sadhikov myself =)
Every exam I take, I find e-books there...


----------



## yuvanabhuvan (Jul 5, 2009)

how to gt started with you


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

yuvanabhuvan said:


> how to gt started with you


Hello and Welcome to TSF...

Could you be more specific please???


----------

